# Book advice needed: Britain´s 100,000 ??



## Markus (May 23, 2010)

Most of you know or have Francis H. Dean´s "America´s 100,000". My question is if there is something similar on british fighters out there or American bombers for that matter?


----------



## Markus (May 25, 2010)

Nothing like it out there? What book would be the next best thing on US bombers and UK fighters?


----------



## davparlr (May 25, 2010)

Markus said:


> Nothing like it out there? What book would be the next best thing on US bombers and UK fighters?



I have a book, "American Combat Planes", by Ray Wagner, which I have found to be a wonderful reference. It does not go into the detail anywhere near what Dean does on individual aircraft, but does cover many more aircraft including bombers, attack aircraft, prototypes, and experimental types.

I have not seen anything as good as I would have liked on British aircraft.


----------

